# Gas gauge problem



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Our X-Trail (Canada) only shows 70-85% full on the gas gauge.
At first we thought it was the particular gas pump we used but it has done the same thing after the 3 most recent fill-ups.

Has anyone else experienced this? Wonder if it's the gas gauge, or is the
X-Trail truly only 80% full.

Otherwise, we've been really satisfied with the X-Trail's reliability.


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

It did it once only in a hole year.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Ah HA! 
same happened here... didn't think too much of it, it was to be looked after at my next visit to the Dealer....BUT it returned to normal operation perhaps after 3 or 4 fill ups.
I tried to think if there was something different when this happened (extreme cold weather or over flow on fill up stupid me) perhaps that was the cause ??? not sure...


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it's a frequent problem with cars. Our Corolla did it also!


----------



## damon (May 12, 2005)

12000 km has not done it once . I allways fill the tank and the guage reads full


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hasn't happened to me in the 2 plus years I've had it. Always a bit past "F" when filled. Had a problem with my old Accord with that though. Something about the floater getting stuck in an uneven (and lower) portion of the tank. Righted itself after a while. Guess if it IS stuck, the best way is to have the tank be more towards empty before you fill up, that way it'll dip below that uneven portion, move towards another part of the tank and go all the way up the next time you fill up. If your tank is near empty before the last few fill ups, then I don't know what else to suggest.


----------



## DL500 (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. At least it looks like it's not a chronic X-Trail problem.
I'll get the dealer to look at it on the next oil change.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

My Ford Focus was notorious for that.


----------



## patrick39 (May 24, 2005)

Your problem maybe caused by a defective fuel level sensor. I had experienced this problem in the past and the cause was bad gas (sulfur content was too high and damaged the sensor). The dealer replaced the sensor under warranty. So, you can mention it next time you bring your X-Trail back to the dealer and they should be able to track it down.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

*Fuel Gauge*

Has anyone had any trouble with their fuel gauge? I mentioned this in another thread a few weeks ago. The past week it has gotten worse. Now when I fill up with fuel (normally about 50 litres), the fuel gauge stops between the full mark and the 3/4 mark. Not a big deal as I normally go by the number of kilometers (I reset the trip odometer at every fill up); but it is a pain.

Greg


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I didn't realize there was a thread on this problem already. Hence, the reason for the search function. I apologize for starting a new thread. The people who have had this problem with the xtrail, has the dealer found if it was a sensor problem?

Greg


Oreo said:


> Has anyone had any trouble with their fuel gauge? I mentioned this in another thread a few weeks ago. The past week it has gotten worse. Now when I fill up with fuel (normally about 50 litres), the fuel gauge stops between the full mark and the 3/4 mark. Not a big deal as I normally go by the number of kilometers (I reset the trip odometer at every fill up); but it is a pain.
> 
> Greg


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I've had the same problem -3 times before - although the last time I filled it (yesterday) - it was fine. Gonna keep my eyes on it.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

My gauge has only showed 80% full after a fill up for the last 10 days. I have filled up about 5 times. My mileage is still in the 29-30 mpg area, as per usual. I have made an appointment for next week to have it checked out.

Greg



Thinspirits said:


> I've had the same problem -3 times before - although the last time I filled it (yesterday) - it was fine. Gonna keep my eyes on it.


----------

